
Facebook’s top news exec has own media outlet - smacktoward
https://popular.info/p/facebooks-top-news-executive-has
======
Miner49er
It's not surprising, but, so far, it seems like this new Facebook News is
going to have a right bias. They've said that they are going to include
Breitbart, but they haven't mentioned any leftist news organizations in the
list.

Plus, Zuckerberg has been having dinners with far-right media figures, but no
leftists, and now we know that the person in charge of FB News runs a right
biased news outlet.

~~~
awinder
This article is great for context on how/why this happened:

[https://popular.info/p/the-republican-political-
operatives](https://popular.info/p/the-republican-political-operatives)

------
CoolGuySteve
Why did this get de-prioritized?

------
jstrong
does anyone think Mark Zuckerberg is factually wrong that Elizabeth Warren
poses an existential threat to his business? If not, why are we supposed to be
shocked, shocked! at his comments saying so?

~~~
happytoexplain
It's not really useful to simply tell people they shouldn't be "surprised"
about something. Nearly always, what you're interpreting as "surprise" is not
some opinion akin to "I thought, pragmatically, that this would not happen,
but it did". Usually what you're seeing is an opinion _about_ what happened -
i.e. whether it's good or bad (to be reductive).

Also, it's a really common trope for people arguing in bad faith to reframe a
reaction as only "surprise" and then attacking people for so stupidly being
surprised.

~~~
jstrong
my argument is more, Elizabeth Warren is definitely an existential threat to
Facebook and it would be wildly imprudent for the CEO to treat her election as
anything less.

